# Assumptions Made Because You're Natural



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 15, 2010)

I haven't seen a thread like this so I thought it might be a fun thing to share all the assumptions people make because you are natural. 

For example:

*People assume the "wonderful" scent I am wearing is some kind of special oil.*
[Why can't I be wearing Estee Lauder like everyone else??? :crazy:]

*I listen to reggae.*
[I don't even like reggae! ]

*Family members buy me things that have cowry shells because it's apart of "my style".*
["Excuse me! When have you ever seen me in anything such as that?!      ...Please return this and take a trip to Macy's or Zara's!"]

*I really like Jill Scott, Eryka Badu & India Arie.*
[ Now, why! Just because they are natural too or have been natural at some point, I must be deep into their music? Please, neither of those ladies are on my ipod.]

_*What are some assumptions that have been made about you because you are natural?*_


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 15, 2010)

AAaaaaahahahaha!!!  Too funny!!!  *Cough-spurt* @ "Cowry shells"


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG those are funny!

Most people assume I'm a foreigner.
Yeah I am. But that's not the point!


----------



## Tee (Feb 15, 2010)

Assumptions are just that....assumptions.  I dont bother or care about what other people assume or I would be nutty.


----------



## Tee (Feb 15, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG those are funny!
> 
> Most people *assume I'm a foreigner*.
> *Yeah I am*. But that's not the point!


 You are funny!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 15, 2010)

I only get "you must be mixed"......well who isn't? I really don't know that many people who aren't, not in the US anyway.


----------



## Almaz (Feb 15, 2010)

Hahahah that is too funny. So they think you are part of the consciuos movement with a KANG in tow alsoCowrie shells hahahah. 








westNDNbeauty said:


> I haven't seen a thread like this so I thought it might be a fun thing to share all the assumptions people make because you are natural.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 15, 2010)

When I bc'd years ago, I bought my guitar shortly after. 
On came the Tracy Chapman jokes


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Feb 15, 2010)

You know I never get the Jill Scott and India Arie, I wish I did, All I get is "Girl What You Doing With That Jherri Curl" and I tell them I am natural and don't have a jherri curl, then of course we all know they are gonna start singing that Damn "SOUL GLO"!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 15, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG those are funny!
> 
> *Most people assume I'm a foreigner.*
> *Yeah I am. But that's not the point!*




I get that too. lol. They always assume I'm Haitian or Jamaican and can't name no other islands....I always look at them and say "I'm gonna need you to expand you geographical knowledge. You must of been absent on the day they taught geography." lol.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm extremely afro centric


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 15, 2010)

People I assume:
1) I am not a Black American (how could I be with all these curls )

2) I am not "deep" (again how could I be with all these curls )

3) I am stuck up

4) I jump out of bed in the morning, hop in the shower, step out and go (I wish)

5) I couldn't possibly have any information about hair that they could use (dang these curls )

6) I am really into nature and natural living (I am, but they don't know that )


----------



## Charz (Feb 15, 2010)

That I smoke Mary Jane.


----------



## Almaz (Feb 15, 2010)

OH you Ethiopian Eritrean? Okay no wonder nevermind. People are so silly.


----------



## MizzBrit (Feb 15, 2010)

that i give off the jill scott/eryka badu vibe

when i wore my puff,this boy kept calln me Jamaican..i mean seriously what does a Jamaican look like? i have seen them of all colors and looks.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 15, 2010)

this so funny, i always got the, "are you jamaican, hatian, DRepublican?" when i use to wear twist outs, i got the "what are you mixed with"

want to scream "OH JUST SHUT UP AND GET OUT MA DANG FACE, DUMA$!!!!"  but i nicely say, "no" lolo


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 15, 2010)

Really??? All of this??? I have never thought about it.... No one assumed anything....All I got was grief from my Monster in law about why I don't have a perm... .... But - since she is a CHAIN SMOKER..................... She can't talk. I don't pay attention to any crap people tell me.....


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Feb 15, 2010)

*That you are angry and hate white people.
That you are unapproachable if you aren't smiling twenty-four-seven.
That you are from NY.
That you are the exclusive slave/lover of black men and that you write afrocentric poetry.*


----------



## Almaz (Feb 15, 2010)

Monster  in Law DAYYYMMMM 

That is an idea for another thread My DH sister MIL is a monster 






Lucky's Mom said:


> Really??? All of this??? I have never thought about it.... No one assumed anything....All I got was grief from my Monster in law about why I don't have a perm... .... But - since she is a CHAIN SMOKER..................... She can't talk. I don't pay attention to any crap people tell me.....


----------



## Mdmommy99 (Feb 15, 2010)

Almaz said:


> OH you Ethiopian Eritrean? Okay no wonder nevermind. People are so silly.


 
I get this all the time and I am neither. Also...

1) I'm a vegetarian 
2) I really like poetry
3) I'm afrocentric
4) I like shopping at thrift stores-LOL
5) I'm gay-I used to get this when I first bc'd 10 years ago and had a twa but not anymore
6) That I really care whether or not other people have natural hair. I always get people that come up to me telling me why they can't wear their hair natural as if I'm judging them.


----------



## NikStarrr (Feb 15, 2010)

That I'm from an island--nope, married to an islander tho. 
That I like reggae--which I do, but they still assume. haha
That I'm Ethio/Eri, especially living here in Atl which has a huge Ethio/Eri community.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Feb 15, 2010)

*Family members buy me things that have cowry shells because it's apart of "my style".*
["Excuse me! When have you ever seen me in anything such as that?!  ...Please return this and take a trip to Macy's or Zara's!"]

LOL...I agree


----------



## ThickHair (Feb 15, 2010)

I am some type of earth mother.  Heck no, I am a girly girly, I like perfume, I shave and all the girly girly stuff.

People always assume that I am loced.  Um, no I just wear twists all the time.  When I tell folks they are twist and I take them out and redo them, folks seem offended and tell me I should loc.  I just tell them they should loc.  Don't get me wrong I love locs, but I am not a lochead.


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't pay ignorant people the time of day. And all of those comments were ignorant. IDK why people assume a person's style would automatically change to afrocentric/earthy once they go natural. The two things are not related. 

I remember getting a few ignorant comments from my family when I first BCed but other than that most people had positive things to say. People asked me where I was from back when I was relaxed - but not so much since being natural.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Feb 15, 2010)

I got alot being relaxed! jus the jherri curl comments as a natural


----------



## gissellr78 (Feb 15, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG those are funny!
> 
> Most people assume I'm a foreigner.
> Yeah I am. But that's not the point!



 Dominicanyork hahahaha


----------



## NikStarrr (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh yea, I have friends that wear big curly half-wigs.  Because I wear big hair when I'm out (and it's real)--a lot of ppl assume my friends' hair is real as well. lol


----------



## lovegymnasts (Feb 15, 2010)

These are the assumptions/statements people made when I was newly natural. People now just accept it as part of me.

That it's a fad and I will relax
That I am growing out my hair so that I can relax
That I went natural to have dreads. They wanted to know what I was going to do to or with my hair. The only answer they could come up with was dreads.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 15, 2010)

Heres an excellent vid a natural diva on youtube did on this very subject **HAIR PORN ALERT! Prepare yourself for some drop-dead gorgeous hair** (skip to 1:20 if you wanna get to the point)

Heres a newly natural young lady that discusses this issue with incredible eloquence (you can skip to 3:22 for when she speaks on this subject)

As for assumptions made:

- When I'm wearing my coils for the world to see, Black men seem to approach me with the utmost respect and manners, it is as if my hair sends a message about the fact that I must be treated like a queen....I dont mind AT ALL.

- I don't get cat-calls I get you look beautiful today sista and pardon me, may I speak to you for a moment?

- If people assume I love Jill Scott, India Arie, Lauryn Hill they're right I love Golden, Brown Skin, Just like water and many more...so thats true.

- If they assume that I'm more cultured in the arts, they're right, the only two genres of music I was exposed to untill I got to junior high was Jazz and Classical

- If they assume that I'm afrocentric, they're right, my mom made it her business that I knew my heritage and knew my history as well as the european history they taught me in school from a very young age.

- If they assume I'm into natural organic things, thats true lmao....but I'm not strict with it.

- I try to smile alot when I rock my fro though because people do assume you're angry lol


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 15, 2010)

I get, "Are you AFRICAN??" a lot....Then when I say, no, I'm from the Caribbean.  Then they respond, "I knew it...Same thing!!


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 15, 2010)

NikStar said:


> That I'm from an island--nope, married to an islander tho.
> That I like reggae--which I do, but they still assume. haha
> That I'm Ethio/Eri, especially living here in Atl which has a huge Ethio/Eri community.



What's Eri?


----------



## purplepeace79 (Feb 15, 2010)

Some assume I'm militant (which I am)
Some assume I'm extremely afrocentric (which I am)


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 15, 2010)

That I'm bi-racial (got that relaxed too though). erplexed

That I'm going through a phase. 

That I'm going to be crushed and run back to relaxer once I BC.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 15, 2010)

oooop2 said:


> I get, "Are you AFRICAN??" a lot....Then when I say, no, I'm from the Caribbean.  Then they respond, "I knew it...Same thing!!


Technically......... it is the same thing because the Blacks of the islands are really just transplanted africans.....we all are

There I go with my afrocentrism!


----------



## purplepeace79 (Feb 15, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> As for assumptions made:
> 
> - When I'm wearing my coils for the world to see, Black men seem to approach me with the utmost respect and manners, it is as if my hair sends a message about the fact that I must be treated like a queen....I dont mind AT ALL.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this. I have NO problem with people assuming things associated with being Black, Afrocentric, or likened to such beautiful women as Jill or India, and such. Why not? there is nothing negative about any of that and I feel NO need to try and disassociate myself from that. I love being Black, I love my nappy hair, and I love the positive energy it evokes.  Men approach me WAY better when my hair is natural and out than when I have extensions or when its blown out straight. That's always been the case. And you know what? I prefer being called a Sista and a Queen then "Ma" or "Boo" or any other silly thing.

I love the regal aura my natural hair gives me.


----------



## Almaz (Feb 15, 2010)

Eritrean was part of Ethiopia 





oooop2 said:


> What's Eri?


----------



## wild curls raquelle (Feb 15, 2010)

I have an attitude
I like neo-soul a la Jill Scott, Erykah Badu
I smoke marijuana
I use incense and candles in my home
I use oils like frankensence and myrrh on my skin
I'm vegan? I just ate some bacon too.. 
I have a collection of head wraps
I use juices and berries on my hair. 
I write poetry (that one is true though)

And according to some members of my family, I don't care about myself anymore. 

I think that sums up the list.


----------



## TemiLnd (Feb 15, 2010)

I get this a lot too. My assumptions:
When I tie a head wrap – I'm trying to be like Erykah Babu. I’m sorry but IM NIGERIAN. It’s part of my culture. 
I get approached with "Hey Sista”... like I'm in the 'movement'
It is assumed that I must like black power type music. Emm I quite like a number of white artists and love me some classical.
I get ladies just randomly explaining to me why they couldn’t hack being natural.erplexed Emm, I don’t care if you are a natural haired or relaxed haired lady. Do you!!


----------



## Almaz (Feb 15, 2010)

I dont get it with the billion dollar home frangance industry I was in Neiman Marcus last week and they had some scented Candles for like $80.00 no thanks. Who is buying this stuff not me





wild curls raquelle said:


> I have an attitude
> I like neo-soul a la Jill Scott, Erykah Badu ( nothing wrong with that)
> I smoke marijuana (why do people always assume this)
> I use incense and candles in my home ( Like white people dont do this too)
> ...


----------



## KrystalClear (Feb 15, 2010)

This is fun!
Sorry in advance if I repeat anything that was said, I didn't read the other posts.



That I must be "earthy" because I'm natural
That I'm mixed because my hair curls and doesn't just "napp" up
Those are the biggest things I get.


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 15, 2010)

purplepeace79 said:


> Thanks for this. I have NO problem with people assuming things associated with being Black, Afrocentric, or likened to such beautiful women as Jill or India, and such. Why not? there is nothing negative about any of that and I feel NO need to try and disassociate myself from that. I love being Black, I love my nappy hair, and I love the positive energy it evokes.  Men approach me WAY better when my hair is natural and out than when I have extensions or when its blown out straight. That's always been the case. And you know what? I prefer being called a Sista and a Queen then "Ma" or "Boo" or any other silly thing.
> 
> I love the regal aura my natural hair gives me.



How come you don't post in the Off Topic forum?

People assume I'm afrocentric (which I am)

That I am "just dealing with" my natural hair, I guess until I make a better decision? I mainly get that from my aunt. "Oh, I see you still dealing with that natural hair. What are you gonna do with it?" Ummmm...rock it for the rest of my life, maybe?


----------



## NikStarrr (Feb 15, 2010)

oooop2 said:


> What's Eri?



my shortening of Eritrean (from the country Eritrea).


----------



## Almaz (Feb 15, 2010)

You know this is a trip because a lovely young lady at work for the past 2 years have gone natural and her hair is beautiful thick and healthy her family and friends assume the same thing and now is at APL in braids and they are trying to give her hair advice and she they all have busted broken and weaved up hair and under those weaves is still busted broken hair and the edges are beating Michael Jackson at doing the moon walk I mean they really give Susan Taylor a run for her money and they are still saying 

When you gonna get a perm

yeah right. Giving her much Grief that when you all grow your hair out then we can all get perms together. They were like naw you got that growing good hair we don't have that kind of hair. She was like you are my Identical TWIN SISTER FOOL We have the exact same DNA makeup


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 15, 2010)

purplepeace79 said:


> Thanks for this. I have NO problem with people assuming things associated with being Black, Afrocentric, or likened to such beautiful women as Jill or India, and such. Why not? there is nothing negative about any of that and I feel NO need to try and disassociate myself from that. I love being Black, I love my nappy hair, and I love the positive energy it evokes.  Men approach me WAY better when my hair is natural and out than when I have extensions or when its blown out straight. That's always been the case. And you know what? I prefer being called a Sista and a Queen then "Ma" or "Boo" or any other silly thing.
> 
> I love the regal aura my natural hair gives me.





Southernbella. said:


> How come you don't post in the Off Topic forum?
> 
> People assume I'm afrocentric (which I am)
> 
> That I am "just dealing with" my natural hair, I guess until I make a better decision? I mainly get that from my aunt. "Oh, I see you still dealing with that natural hair. What are you gonna do with it?" Ummmm...rock it for the rest of my life, maybe?


Word.

Honestly I'll take the assumptions made about me being natural any day of the week, okay so they assume I'm a woman that knows my worth knows my history, is cultured and has a higher consciousness than most....sounds good to me!

Better then the reactions I get when I press my hair....AYO SHAWTAY!!! Whats really good tho? Yo shorty wit the fat a** lemme holla at you for a second....YEA YOU!! Anything goes 

I'll take the natural assumptions for $500 Alex.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Feb 15, 2010)

People assume that I bc'd to be more afrocentric/natural. I'm a pretty textured (not entirely crunchy) person. I cloth diaper my daughter, babywear, co-sleep and practice attachment parenting. We keep mopstly natural cleaning (body and household) products in our house. I do yoga,meditate, listen to celtic music and, as a pagan, I teach my daughter to respect the earth.

BUT....

I am EXTREMELY girly. I love shopping, I don't wear natural clothes unless I like them. Neither does my daughter or my husband. I shave, we enjoy television and I wouldn't be able to live without my computer lol Yes, I have India Arie and Jill Scott on my Ipod but so is Lady Gaga, Britney Spears, Justin Timberlake and Japanese pop music. I'm not one dementional. 

I did NOT bc because I wanted to be afrocentric. I did it because my hair was BEYOND damaged after years of relaxers and glue-in weaves. I also just wanted a change and so far I'm loving it! 

Unfortunetly, no one believes me. Oh well.......


----------



## Vashti (Feb 15, 2010)

A lot of people who see me with my natural hair think I'm west African. Which is fine by me. 

I've had a few guys come on to me outright by asking me if I smoke weed. I've heard a lot of come-ons but that was a new one. erplexed

I have to admit though (and I saw this comment in another thread) that people (especially black men) tend to come correct and treat me with respect when my hair is natural.


----------



## EMJazzy (Feb 15, 2010)

Militant
Unapproachable
Some unnamed tribe of africa


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 15, 2010)

smoking weed
rasta
into reggae or neosoul
bohemian or hippie
do yoga or african dance
wear oils
an artist, songwriter, poetry, take herbs,and are veggie/vegan
 so what! I do all all this stuff except the weed/rasta.songwrite and i'm not vegan or veggie(mistake for being this way) but i was this way when i was relaxed...sigh


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mdmommy99 said:


> 6) That I really care whether or not other people have natural hair. I always get people that come up to me telling me why they can't wear their hair natural as if I'm judging them.


 


TemiLnd said:


> I get ladies just randomly explaining to me why they couldn’t hack being natural.erplexed Emm, I don’t care if you are a natural haired or relaxed haired lady. Do you!!


 
I get this all the time ... and I do mean alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll the time.  I don't get it.  I'm not handing out pamphlets on the corner trying to persuade women to go natural.  I really don't give a flip about what other people do with their hair ... I really don't.


----------



## GreenD (Feb 15, 2010)

When I wore my wash and go on my TWA a couple months back, some black people thought I had the "militant" look?! LOL, if anything I think my curls made my face look softer......But hey, maybe people will take me more seriously.


----------



## PerplexingComplex (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm pro-black; however, my because of dislike of BET & urban radio stations I have been called prejudice against blacks by the same people who would call me pro-black.


----------



## hair_rehab (Feb 15, 2010)

Most people just assume that I'm a teenager. I guess that natural hair gives me a more youthful appearance because I wear twists/twistouts a lot. But hey, I'm not complaining...


----------



## Kneechay (Feb 15, 2010)

*they assume that it means they can touch my hair whenever they want.
*

*people assume I hate relaxed hair on THEM and some feel the need to explain why they're not natural.*

asides from that, I don't think that most of the assumptions are detrimental, so i roll with it.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 15, 2010)

1. That it's a phase--when i first started transitioning, i had also just broken it off with my bf of 6 yrs- My friends thought that my going natural was a reaction to that.

2. That I would never wear my hair straight again.

3. That I couldn't transition...Ppl thought that I had to do a BC to be fully natural...


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 15, 2010)

Some people assume my White Husband doesn't like my natural hair.
They ask,  "Umm what did Mike say when you decided to umm do THIS to your hair?"


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 15, 2010)

Nichi said:


> *they assume that it means they can touch my hair whenever they want.*
> 
> 
> *people assume I hate relaxed hair on THEM and some feel the need to explain why they're not natural.*
> ...


 
People find the need to explain themselves to me also, unnecessarily!  I'm not recruiting for membership!  I find this with being in a sorority too. For some reason, people find it necessary to explain to me why they never pledged!  Who cares?



Almaz said:


> You know this is a trip because a lovely young lady at work for the past 2 years have gone natural and her hair is beautiful thick and healthy her family and friends assume the same thing and now is at APL in braids and they are trying to give her hair advice and she they all have busted broken and weaved up hair and under those weaves is still busted broken hair and *the edges are beating Michael Jackson at doing the moon walk I mean they really give Susan Taylor a run for her money* and they are still saying
> 
> When you gonna get a perm
> 
> yeah right. Giving her much Grief that when you all grow your hair out then we can all get perms together. They were like naw you got that growing good hair we don't have that kind of hair. She was like you are my Identical TWIN SISTER FOOL We have the exact same DNA makeup


 




TaraDyan said:


> I get this all the time ... and I do mean alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll the time. I don't get it. I'm not handing out pamphlets on the corner trying to persuade women to go natural. I really don't give a flip about what other people do with their hair ... I really don't.


 
RIGHT!!   I don't get commission if you join the natural movement! LOL  I'm not selling anything!  Like the song says, "You just do you, I'ma do me!"


----------



## bablou00 (Feb 15, 2010)

So your growing dreads? ( A lot)
Happy to be nappy girl ( a random boy I havent seen in years)

Mainly thats it. I just smile and politely say no its just a style I wear my hair in (2strand twist) and Yes I am happy to be nappy


----------



## bablou00 (Feb 15, 2010)

double post


----------



## natura87 (Feb 15, 2010)

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> People assume that I bc'd to be more afrocentric/natural. I'm a pretty textured (not entirely crunchy) person. I cloth diaper my daughter, babywear, co-sleep and practice attachment parenting. We keep mopstly natural cleaning (body and household) products in our house. I do yoga,meditate, listen to celtic music and, as a pagan, I teach my daughter to respect the earth.
> 
> BUT....
> 
> ...



OMG! Your little girl is too cute! I love the name Phoenix!!!



hair_rehab said:


> Most people just assume that I'm a teenager. I guess that natural hair gives me a more youthful appearance because I wear twists/twistouts a lot. But hey, I'm not complaining...



Well people have mistaken me for a middle schooler  before I even BC'd...so now it is even worse. On top of that I intend to teach, so I will look the same age as my students!


----------



## TemiLnd (Feb 15, 2010)

TaraDyan said:


> I get this all the time ... and I do mean alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll the time. I don't get it. I'm not handing out pamphlets on the corner trying to persuade women to go natural. I really don't give a flip about what other people do with their hair ... I really don't.


 
TaraD i feel. I'm always left baffled.



hair_rehab said:


> Most people just assume that I'm a teenager. I guess that natural hair gives me a more youthful appearance because I wear twists/twistouts a lot. But hey, I'm not complaining...


 
I forgot this. I already look young, now as a natural ppl assume I'm a teen.  not complaining though


----------



## silenttullip (Feb 15, 2010)

Yep and people wanna assume that we like guys with dreads who favor dwele lol I don't even like that kind of music. They also think we're all black power and love *earth tones*


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 15, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> That I'm bi-racial (got that relaxed too though). erplexed
> 
> *That I'm going through a phase*.
> 
> That I'm going to be crushed and run back to relaxer once I BC.


 

I have been going through this phase for 12 years.....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 15, 2010)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Some people assume my White Husband doesn't like my natural hair.
> They ask, "Umm what did Mike say when you decided to umm do THIS to your hair?"


 

Wow.... what did you do to it???? 
that is crazyness......


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just had it in a fro with a head bandrolleyes:


Lucky's Mom said:


> Wow.... what did you do to it????
> that is crazyness......


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 15, 2010)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> I just had it in a fro with a head bandrolleyes:


 

I feel ya girly... it was a rhetorical question.....

I am so tired of what god gave us as "different" or something "unusual"


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 15, 2010)

Lesbian if wearing a twa

 Must be new agey, vegan, flower-child type

 Must date white men, because black guys hate naps

 Must be "mixed" if hair is anything other than 4B

 Must be from another country (not US) because all AA women relax their hair


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 15, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Word.
> 
> Honestly I'll take the assumptions made about me being natural any day of the week, okay so they assume I'm a woman that knows my worth knows my history, is cultured and has a higher consciousness than most....sounds good to me!
> 
> ...


interestingly enough, i still get this with my big, fluffy hair in a twistout/whatever...


----------



## My Friend (Feb 15, 2010)

Almaz said:


> I dont get it with the billion dollar home frangance industry I was in *Neiman Marcus* last week and they had some scented Candles for like $80.00 no thanks. Who is buying this stuff not me


 

Stands for Needless Markup


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 15, 2010)

I get the most nonsense from my mother and her hair is so damaged from chemicals and no moisturize, it's practically a myth



Lucky's Mom said:


> I feel ya girly... it was a rhetorical question.....
> 
> I am so tired of what god gave us as "different" or something "unusual"


----------



## My Friend (Feb 15, 2010)

Almaz said:


> You know this is a trip because a lovely young lady at work for the past 2 years have gone natural and her hair is beautiful thick and healthy her family and friends assume the same thing and now is at APL in braids and they are trying to give her hair advice and she they all have busted broken and weaved up hair and under those weaves is still busted broken hair and the edges are beating Michael Jackson at doing the moon walk I mean they really give Susan Taylor a run for her money and they are still saying
> 
> When you gonna get a perm
> 
> yeah right. Giving her much Grief that when you all grow your hair out then we can all get perms together. They were like naw you got that growing good hair we don't have that kind of hair. She was like you are my *Identical TWIN SISTER FOOL We have the exact same DNA makeup*


 

OTFLMBO


----------



## My Friend (Feb 15, 2010)

EMJazzy said:


> Militant
> Unapproachable
> *Some unnamed tribe of africa*


 
Gurl....make you up a name or betta yet lets go with 

_LOHACAFO..._ located deep in the backwoods of Africa or LONG HAIR CARE FORUM


----------



## Almaz (Feb 15, 2010)

Naw see you from Blackistan.  You Blackistanian that he the name of the of the country the tribe is named L click hcf pronunced !hfc In Khosa the exclamation is the clicking sound 


Just saying 




My Friend said:


> Gurl....make you up a name or betta yet lets go with
> 
> _LOHACAFO..._ located deep in the backwoods of Africa or LONG HAIR CARE FORUM


----------



## Hadiyah M (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm glad I came in here! I needed a good laugh today!


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (Feb 15, 2010)

- That I am mixed (with white, Ethiopian, West Indian, Dominican), and when I tell people I'm not.. they insist I am (hate it!!!) - Thats the ignorant folks who don't know black hair comes in ALL textures
- That we all like African Drumming and Dance
- That we would like kente cloth or other african type of clothing (lol even though I do have a few from my SO's dad)
-That we like Spoken Word ( I dont like spoken word at all!)
- My male bf said "Aren't you all going natural to be pro black/militant?" -- Not me. I do it for versatility
- Afrocentric

Also, I so agree with BlackMasterPiece, I don't get approached by the same type of guys and the way they approach me is more respectable which Im cool with. Im no longer "Ay Redbone"


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 15, 2010)

-That I'm wearing my hair to fun and trendy. I might wear clothes and accessories for trendiness, but not my hair. 
-That I eat tofu and braid my armpit hair
-That I read nothing but urban books and listen to jazz
-That I am trying to recruit everyone into going natural. Unless someone expresses interest, I don't say a word about natural hair to anyone.


----------



## liberationtheory (Feb 15, 2010)

like a lot of the other ladies said:

- that i'm mixed, though mostly from kids (yeah with black and blacker)
- that i'm anti-straight hair
- that i think ppl with straight hair are wannabes (yes, from school daze)


----------



## Lyoness (Feb 15, 2010)

That all the hair on my body is wild like my hair


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 15, 2010)

People think I'm crazy because of my multiple BCs. One person had the nerve to call me lazy with my hair. That person has a 24/7 phony pony that can't even catch her edges.  I just want to grow long natural hair. It's not that deep.


----------



## EMJazzy (Feb 15, 2010)

My Friend said:


> Gurl....make you up a name or betta yet lets go with
> 
> _LOHACAFO..._ located deep in the backwoods of Africa or LONG HAIR CARE FORUM


 


Almaz said:


> Naw see you from Blackistan. You Blackistanian that he the name of the of the country the tribe is named L click hcf pronunced !hfc In Khosa the exclamation is the clicking sound
> 
> 
> Just saying


----------



## Mdmommy99 (Feb 15, 2010)

[/QUOTE]Also, I so agree with BlackMasterPiece, I don't get approached by the same type of guys and the way they approach me is more respectable which Im cool with. Im no longer "Ay Redbone"[/QUOTE]

I wonder what I'm doing wrong with this one. This is the one thing that doesn't really change. Straight hair or not, I still get hit on in the same way-lol.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 15, 2010)

That you fight the power with your fist pumped in the air!


----------



## blackbarbie (Feb 15, 2010)

Some of these are too funny; needed the laugh!

I only get a few.

-What did you put in your hair to make it do like that? (curl)....My 1st cousin that I grew up with asked me this and when I told her I left a little conditioner in it, she argued me down that I had some kind of "curly kit"!!

-"What are you mixed with? I know it's something; you don't have to be shame to tell me". .......I get this one from my co-workers all the time. The white ones don't ask this question, but they just take it upon themselves to molest my hair and say how soft it is. I asked one of them once "Why are you surprised; is it supposed to be hard or something"?

-"Girl I wish I could go natural. What had happened and the reason I can't is blah, blah, blah, blah........"...............This is usually an unprovoked conversation; it just comes out of nowhere and I am usually standing there going, "ummm, o.k???"erplexed

BB


----------



## Chromia (Feb 15, 2010)

lovegymnasts said:


> These are the assumptions/statements people made when I was newly natural. People now just accept it as part of me.
> 
> That it's a fad and I will relax
> That I am growing out my hair so that I can relax
> That I went natural to have dreads. *They wanted to know what I was going to do to or with my hair.* The only answer they could come up with was dreads.


That's what my former hairstylist asked me when she saw me about 3 years after I stopped going to her. She used to touch up my relaxer every 6 weeks. When I said "twistouts" she looked like .


----------



## chebaby (Feb 15, 2010)

people assume a ton of stuff about me....but most of it is true lol.

yes i love poetry and love performing
they assume im deep (i'd like to think i am)
they call me jill scot and assume i love badu and lauryn hill. (i do, and corrine bailey rae is always on repeat)
they assume i play the guitar  (i dont play but i own one and want to take lessons)
one guy was afraid to tell me he married a white woman (dude i dont care).

these things dont bother me much, you know why? because they assumed all this when i was relaxed. to me its all in the vibe you give off. ive had people calling me deep since i can remember. ive always loved jill scott and the rest. i think jill is beautiful.

but sometimes when they do get on my nerves i pump my fists in the air and yell "the revolution will not be televised". lmao. they know im crazy.


----------



## Lady S (Feb 15, 2010)

That I'm very afrocentric.  Which actually was a positive thing, because I stopped getting called an "oreo" or being told I act white.  It was amazing the effect kinky hair and locs can do.  Guys were more respectful and I felt like my opinion mattered more.  Especially with locs and at work. I know a lot of people have been given grief over wearing natural hair at work, but it really worked for me.  People were angry and disappointed at me for cutting my locs and relaxing me for awhile.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 15, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Technically......... it is the same thing because the Blacks of the islands are really just transplanted africans.....we all are
> 
> There I go with my afrocentrism!


 

lol I call myself an african export!!!


----------



## Triniwegian (Feb 15, 2010)

I must be the only person on this board who doesn't get any remarks or comments about my hair other than "I like your hair" or "Your hair looks soft".

Never had I encounter any dumb remarks, assumptions, or was told I don't look professional etc.. I suppose it's my stank face that keep people away...


----------



## bermudabeauty (Feb 15, 2010)

People assume I am mixed.
They assume my hair is hard until they touch it and say omg it's so soft!
Black people's hair is only curly if they are mixed....my hair is curly because my mom is half white.


----------



## kami02 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not natural, but I got a good laugh from this post! One of my friends who is natural says these things all the time. The "Rasta-Far-I" dudes LOVE her!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 15, 2010)

> *I wonder what I'm doing wrong with this one. This is the one thing that doesn't really change. Straight hair or not, I still get hit on in the same way-lol.*



if you're doing something wrong, then so am I.
because i still get the "ay shawty, can i talk to you?" and it's NOT the way i dress (no apple bottoms/baby phat for me) or my body (petite, no big booty present). 
so i don't know...and i don't mind.
sometimes those types are less annoying to me than the "my african sistah, i'm proud to see you representing our black heritage for the good of our generation" types


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Feb 15, 2010)

- that i am all about black power (I am NOT a new black panther lol)
- that i think i am better than girls with relaxers
- that i must be mixed with something (my hair curls...big whoop)


----------



## Almaz (Feb 15, 2010)

you know the girl at work told me the exact same thing about 2 weeks ago. I love this girl she is my work child. She is so nice. She was saying since the 2 years she has been natural men do approach her differently she said when she was a member of the Weave Nation men approached her too but on a differently level yeah she gets the Ungawa Black Power can I get some weed off of you. Type nonsense. But also people instead of sayin Yo YO mama let me holla at you. They are like Hello Ma'am how are you can I speak to you for a moment.

My response was I guess because they see you Natural in all your glory I guess guys think that you are more interested about what goes IN your head than what is on top of it. Thats probably what they think but you do care about what goes on top of your head also. That is why you went natural in the first place

Just a thought 






Vashti said:


> A lot of people who see me with my natural hair think I'm west African. Which is fine by me.
> 
> I've had a few guys come on to me outright by asking me if I smoke weed. I've heard a lot of come-ons but that was a new one. erplexed
> 
> *I have to admit though (and I saw this comment in another thread) that people (especially black men) tend to come correct and treat me with respect when my hair is natural.*


----------



## Lucie (Feb 15, 2010)

That I hate women that are relaxed
That I always had short, broken, relaxed hair.
I am pro-Black and hate white people. I was invited to a pro-Black rally but was uninvited when I asked to bring my white DH.
It's a fad and that I will get back to my senses and relax very soon


----------



## blaqueskimo (Feb 15, 2010)

That I don't like or have an appreciation of relaxed hair styles anymore. I like some of everything!  When the mood fits I'll rock any type of straight,curly style wig or weave that catches my fancy........I'm just not going to perm my hair.


----------



## eternalsotsm (Feb 15, 2010)

That i'm gay...erplexed or pro black. But Truthfully:

 It's been pretty decent. I live in Florence, South Carolina and i've actually had positive things said to me about it. Surprised the heck outta me.


----------



## MA2010 (Feb 15, 2010)

I love this thread.


----------



## My Friend (Feb 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> people assume a ton of stuff about me....but most of it is true lol.
> 
> yes i love poetry and love performing
> they assume im deep (i'd like to think i am)
> ...


 
You wrong for that!!!!


----------



## BonBon (Feb 15, 2010)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Some people assume my White Husband doesn't like my natural hair.
> They ask,  "Umm what did Mike say when you decided to umm do THIS to your hair?"



 I still get that with my ex and now my SO.

 Its like "let me straighten or put extensions in your hair, your man will be all over you"


----------



## dymondgurl (Feb 16, 2010)

blackbarbie said:


> "Girl I wish I could go natural. What had happened and the reason I can't is blah, blah, blah, blah........"...............This is usually an unprovoked conversation; it just comes out of nowhere and I am usually standing there going, "ummm, o.k???"





KCcurly said:


> *That I eat tofu and braid my armpit hair*
> I am trying to recruit everyone into going natural. Unless someone expresses interest, I don't say a word about natural hair to anyone.





Diva_Esq said:


> People find the need to explain themselves to me also, unnecessarily!  I'm not recruiting for membership!  I find this with being in a sorority too. For some reason, people find it necessary to explain to me why they never pledged!  Who cares?





 I will tell folks quick that I am not on a natural nazi crusade to rid the world of relaxers. If you want relaxed hair...DO YOU!


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 16, 2010)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> I still get that with my ex and now my SO.
> 
> Its like "let me straighten or put extensions in your hair, your man will be all over you"



Psh and I'd tell them he already is  No relaxer needed... People are so rude.


----------



## melissa-bee (Feb 16, 2010)

This thread is funny. Being a natural teenager i got none of these comments. I wonder if it will change as a natural adult once i finish my transition.


----------



## Aviah (Feb 16, 2010)

That I'm very Afrocentric...
However I do write poetry, am "deep", like neo-soul/jazz.

Sucks that sometimes I do fit the stereotype lol


----------



## Lynnerie (Feb 16, 2010)

People assume that because I'm natural...
1. I shouldn't straighten my hair. 
2. That I should get locs.
3. I'm afrocentric
4. Call me Erykah, Jill, And India
5. I'm political


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is great!  I have had people assume....

(1)  That I am afrocentric.  Truth:  I'm black and I like it....and that's about as far as that goes.
(2)  That I like to burn incense at home.   ???? Still don't get this one.
(3) That I am only wearing my hair like this until I loc it.  Truth:  I have not mentioned growing locs to anyone, so I 'm not sure why this assumption is made.  
(4)  That my husband is only "tolerating" my hair.  Truth:  He actually loves me AND the hair on my head.
(5)  That I am making a statement.  Truth: NOT!  It's just my hair.
(6)  That my twists are not my hair:  Truth: my twists are my hair.  
(7)  That I can only use Creme of Nature Shampoo.  That's the funniest one to me...

cj


----------



## lolascurls (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm currently transitioning. 
I started texlaxing my hair a year ago so my roota and -now- most of my hair has a thick, wavy pattern to it.  I used to just bun my hair and go to work or do large cornrows down the sides and go into work after moisturizing and sealing in the morning. 
Co-workers (non-black) would say @wow, you hair looks so soft and is so easy to manage!" If they only knew it took months to find out how to do that (satin scarf and Wave Nouveau on edges!)
One co-worker actually wished out loud she could have hair like mine! I was taken  aback....she's white! 
I'm in the UK, so most people don't know about relaxers or weaves (just braids and cornrows and straighteners!) So when I did NOT straighten my hair, I did my hair myself and I rarely relaxed (12 weeks + usually), they didn't get how my hair seemed so managable and soft without lots of manipulation! 

My white room-mate then (we call ourselves surrogate twins) actually started pre-pooing and using Hair mayonnaise and other good haircare practices when she saw how healthy it made my hair! Healthy hair is manageable hair: relaxed or natural!

I haven't gotten many negative comments outside my family (my dad thinks thick hair is bad, straight hair is good. Too bad....it's my hair so thick is GREAT!)


----------



## lp318lp (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree with a lot of what others experience.  People assume that I:

1)  am a strong-willed, courageous, yet angry, BLACK woman!
2)  am from Africa (No specific country, but the ENTIRE continent)!
3)  smell bad perplexed)
4)  am a "free-spirited" woman of nature
5)  don't believe in Jesus, rather the Universe, Mother Earth, or weed!  (LOL)
6)  want to give the world the middle finger

Just to name a few...


----------



## Mdmommy99 (Feb 16, 2010)

When I had locs, I had a lot of white people who didn't understand that locs were not the same thing as braid with extensions and assume that my hair was fake. When I was trying on wedding gowns the store owner asked "so when it grows do you just weave new hair in?" Then tried to swear me down that my hair wasn't real because she had a friend that had the "same thing"

Needless to say, I purchased my gown elsewhere.


----------



## dymondgurl (Feb 16, 2010)

lp318lp said:


> I agree with a lot of what others experience.  People assume that I:
> 
> 1)  am a strong-willed, courageous, yet angry, BLACK woman!
> 2)  am from Africa (No specific country, but the ENTIRE continent)!
> ...





I know my mother was a bit "concerned" in the beginning of my natural hair journey


----------



## Magus484 (Feb 16, 2010)

People assume that:

I am into art/an artist
I am studying art in grad school (actually, I'm an MBA)

I do like art, though, so I am not offended.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Feb 16, 2010)

I always get assumed:

That I'm dreading my hair
That I SHOULD dread my hair
That I should try *insert another style* and that I'll look cute with it
One person asked me "How long you staying like this?"


----------



## My Friend (Feb 16, 2010)

Love it!Keep'em coming


----------



## Janet' (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Strangefruittree (Apr 1, 2010)

They assume that my hair is the indication of the heart and soul of my body, so that when my curls are flat ironed straight I have magically gone through some change... Like I AM SASHA FIERCE! or some ish... NOpe.. same ole me with a different hair do


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Oooh...that comment about the way men approach you is so true!! When I protective style under a straight haired wig...I get hollered at...literally. Little boys wanna yell and mess at me with that "aye gurl" crap like I'm fresh out of high school (college..and I have a babyface so they assume we're the same age I guess) like them. When I take it down and give my hair a break from the bobby pins and such, I get approached in a much classier way from -men.- I emphasize men, here. I'm told I'm a natural beauty, my hair suits me, and yes...the queen comments, lol. I'm not complaining about those at ALL! It's just amazing how a change in hairstyle can affect the way I'm approached.  

I tend to ignore all the negative assumptions people make, though...the only one that irks me a little is the lesbian one. I can't wear a pair of sweats with my fro out without a slew of lesbians thinking I swing that way. I don't have a problem with you, but why does short curly hair equal change in sexual preferences? I don't get that.


----------



## nique3 (Apr 1, 2010)

*That I'm "Down with the cause"....whatever that means.

That I'm trying to "get in touch with my african roots"....and people have told me these things to my face.  *


----------



## mush211 (Apr 1, 2010)

Almaz said:


> You know this is a trip because a lovely young lady at work for the past 2 years have gone natural and her hair is beautiful thick and healthy her family and friends assume the same thing and now is at APL in braids and they are trying to give her hair advice and she they all have busted broken and weaved up hair and under those weaves is still busted broken hair and the edges are beating Michael Jackson at doing the moon walk I mean they really give Susan Taylor a run for her money and they are still saying
> 
> When you gonna get a perm
> 
> yeah right. Giving her much Grief that when you all grow your hair out then we can all get perms together. They were like naw you got that growing good hair we don't have that kind of hair. She was like *you are my Identical TWIN SISTER FOOL We have the exact same DNA makeup*



*!!!!!!!LMAO.....*


----------



## MonPetite (Apr 1, 2010)

That I'm insane.

On good days.

We need a regional map, for LHCFers on negative and positive reactions to Natural Hair, LOL!


----------



## mush211 (Apr 1, 2010)

The ones thaT REALLY erk my nerves are the 
"It's just a fad. U'll relax it soon".....ummm no. Why wud I go back to the stuff that jacked my hair up in the first place?


----------



## MissRissa (Apr 1, 2010)

omg i wish people would think i was afrocentric, or pro-black, militant, or whichever way you choose to describe it, it would be slightly more accurate.  since im a lite brite, all i get are people who try to convince me that i'm not really black. this dude actually sat down and tried to break down "ethnic heritage" to me like i'm slow.  i guess since i dont identify as an octaroon or quadroon, i need to be educated.  or, for lack of a better phrase, people think im a little um "valleygirlish".  

oh and i do get the constant explanations of why they can't go natural.  "oh my hair won't curl up like that.  I got them n*gga naps".  That makes me cringe every time.  i dont even have the huge, loose, silky curls.  im 3c/4a and my hair is cottony.  Ive actually gotten other natural sistas who hit me up with "what did you put in your hair to make it do that?"  um conditioner, didn't u just rock your hair curly last week? what did you do to yours?

oh and i've had people call me lazy cause i choose to straighten once every few months.  when i bun, i'm just being lazy cause i dont want to do my hair.  which is kinda true.  i so dont feel like detangling daily.  but that has nothing to do with me straightening it.


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 1, 2010)

I've gotten so far:

1.) I'm a hippie, tree hugger, vegan ( I love trees and am vegetarian, but still....hippie?erplexed)
2.) I'm mixed with something because I have "good hair" ( as dark as I am?I'm NW50 )
3.) I went natural because it is just the trend right now ( I've been transitioning since 2008!)


----------



## Lylddlebit (Apr 1, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## princessnad (Apr 1, 2010)

All I get is certain friends explaining to me why they "can't be" natural because of their texture.  When I correct their foolishness, they act like I am the one that brought it up.

If you don't want to hear about how foolish you sound then don't bring it up to me.  I don't care what you do.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Apr 1, 2010)

wow!

the thread has been brought to life again.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Apr 1, 2010)

Men assume that I'm a freak in the bedroom....well that's fact....but for them it's an assumption


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Apr 2, 2010)

KCcurly said:


> -That I'm wearing my hair to fun and trendy. I might wear clothes and accessories for trendiness, but not my hair.
> -That I eat tofu and *braid my armpit hair*
> -That I read nothing but urban books and listen to jazz
> -That I am trying to recruit everyone into going natural. Unless someone expresses interest, I don't say a word about natural hair to anyone.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Apr 2, 2010)

NikStar said:


> Oh yea, I have friends that wear big curly half-wigs. Because I wear big hair when I'm out (and it's real)--a lot of ppl assume my friends' hair is real as well. lol


 
Their hair is real by association


----------



## coolhandlulu (Apr 2, 2010)

I thought up a new name for our tribe...Longhacaforu.


----------



## melissa-bee (Apr 2, 2010)

Lol^^^ what was the other one again, i forgot


----------



## Truth (Apr 2, 2010)

That i'm some seriously afrocentric type chick..
That my hair is always notty..(it's not ..I can get it a comb thru it u [email protected]$E$.. O )
That I never had long hair thats why I went natural (huh? umm yeah..smh) 
(Men)That I dont like my hair pulled when coloring (says who) 
That I think I know everything about hair because i'm natural..(NOO)


and If I hear one mo reference to me looking like Jill Scott... OoOO .. Dont get me wrong.. I take it as a compliment but I'm tired of hearing it!!!


----------



## brebre928 (Apr 2, 2010)

Some assume I'm locing my hair  (though I think Locs are very beautiful I'm not doing it)

Some ppl have called me India Arie...even started singing "Brown skin", "I am not my hair" and "I am ready for love" everytime I walked around.

My mom thought I was gay when I BC'd...smh


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Apr 2, 2010)

brebre928 said:


> Some assume I'm locing my hair  (though I think Locs are very beautiful I'm not doing it)
> 
> *Some ppl have called me India Arie...even started singing "Brown skin", "I am not my hair" and "I am ready for love" everytime I walked around.*
> 
> *My mom thought I was gay when I BC'd*...smh


 
1st bold LOL 

2nd Bold, I blame Wanda Sykes , kidding I love her but I think that i where people are getting the assumption from.


----------



## VidaStarr (Apr 2, 2010)

Mdmommy99 said:


> I get this all the time and I am neither. Also...
> 
> *1) I'm a vegetarian *
> *2) I really like poetry*
> ...



I totally relate to all of the bolded. I'm not a vegetarian. I don't eat red meat tho, But I haven't eatin red meat since like 10th grade. But I DO eat chicken and turkey... alot.

I DO like poetry. But I liked Poetry Before I went natural. When I wasn't natural or rockin braid extensions ppl assumed I wasn't into poetry or hip hop. When I've always been into both. But now that i'm natural, ppl think I only listen to Mos Def, common and Kweli. I do enjoy them but I also like Gucci Mane and Suga Free.

I feel like I'm internally afrocentric. But this lady at my job assumed that I had like African decorations in my house. She was all like "I bet you have african art and statues in your house." I told her I don't decorate anything and that I certainly didn't have any african stuff in my house. Not that there's anything wrong with it, But I've been to plenty black homes where ppl weren't natural and they have african art in their house. 

and as for number 6, Girl... I've gotten that so many frickin times. Why are ppl walkin up to me and tellin me why they aren't natural. I never asked or cared!


----------



## VidaStarr (Apr 2, 2010)

Another one made by women more than men... That I'm single and men (black men) don't hit on me cuz I'm natural... I'm I get hit on all the time and I'm not single I'm in a relationship... that i got in AFTER I went natural.


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 2, 2010)

I recently BCed say about 2 weeks ago and my first comment yesterday was i hope you're not slipping to the other side


----------



## lizzyb168 (Apr 2, 2010)

when i wear my hat and i show a lil bit of my natural hair at the front, men dont cat call anymore, they are like 'emperess' or 'queen'.


----------



## dyh080 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yesterday, A muslim selling newspapers looked at me and said " oh I KNOW you read, Queen."


----------



## FineNubianSista662 (Apr 5, 2010)

_*The main thing I get that I hate is they assume that I smoke W cause I have locs...After that shocker from my answer they ask me how long I been growing them...Always get that "I want to touch them look"...Not sure if itz just me but I don't like any and everybody touching my hair...lol*_


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Apr 30, 2010)

are we all assumption-ed-out?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 30, 2010)

People assume I can braid.  Wish they were right.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Apr 30, 2010)

Truth said:


> That i'm some seriously afrocentric type chick..
> That my hair is always notty..(it's not ..I can get it a comb thru it u [email protected]$E$.. O )
> That I never had long hair thats why I went natural (huh? umm yeah..smh)
> (Men)That I dont like my hair pulled when coloring (says who)
> ...


 
lol @ coloring! Im a sex and the city gurl too so I knx what youre talking about!

They call me Erykah Badu or Jill Scott

O and since I've been transitioning for sooo long I wear weave a lot...when I wear my hair out people are sooo shocked that its not short and start asking me why I wear weave...versatility not to try to fool anyone or compensate for short hair! And they also assume weave helped to grow my hair...Umm wrong answer, my hair was long BEFORE I started getting relaxers then it thinned out and became shoulder length and I decided to go back to natural....and it grows because I care for it!


----------



## kmn1980 (Apr 30, 2010)

That I can be natural because I have "good" (their word, not mine) hair but that they could never do it because they have "can't 'cha don't cha" hair (whatever that means). 

Also had a lady in class with me several years ago that said I must have a high self-esteem because I'm natural. She wore wigs a lot to cover severe alopecia so I think some of it could have been connected simply to the fact that I have hair at all.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Apr 30, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> People assume I can braid. Wish they were right.


 
Dont feel bad gal. I can't either


----------



## LoveCraze (Apr 30, 2010)

kmn1980 said:


> That I can be natural because I have "good" (their word, not mine) hair but that they could never do it because they have *"can't 'cha don't cha"* hair (whatever that means).
> 
> Also had a lady in class with me several years ago that said I must have a high self-esteem because I'm natural. She wore wigs a lot to cover severe alopecia so I think some of it could have been connected simply to the fact that I have hair at all.


 
Bolded means can't comb it, don't want to try. My husband first introduced me to that term when he was talking about a family member.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (May 1, 2010)

Black people will ask me what does my white husband think of my hair.
I think they assume because my husband is white, he would only be happy with me if I had bone straight hair 

I think me "trying to be white" would defeat the purpose of having a black wife.  Just like if he "actted black" What would be the point of having a white husband LOL

I hope that makes sense


----------



## Hairsofab (May 1, 2010)

Based on some of these responses, I think it depends on what texture your hair is as a natural. 

My hair texture is on the 4bz/cnapp side. I haven't gotten toyou are a very pro-black/militant type.


----------



## weaveadiva (May 1, 2010)

Bosinse said:


> Based on some of these responses, I think it depends on what texture your hair is as a natural.



definitely agree


----------



## Stacy TheLady (May 1, 2010)

*Person*: "So, can I ask you a question?"
*Me*: **shrugs** Yeah
*Person*: "What's your hair like under there?"
*Me*: Under what? 
*Person:* Your head thingy
*Me*: "Oh you mean my hijab!"
*Person*: "Yeah" 
*Me*: Am natural approaching APL
*Person*: "So people in your religion can't straighten their hair then?"erplexed
*Me*:


----------



## nysister (May 1, 2010)

None that I know of. I think people made more assumptions about who I was and where I was from when I had a relaxer. No one seems to ask now, so whatever they are assuming (if they are at all) they're not saying to my face. (Is this because they think I'm militant???)


----------



## peachfuzzz (May 1, 2010)

I've gotten the Erykah Badu comments and the assumptions that I smoke w--d and listen to reggae. I've had a few ask where I'm from, followed by Bahamas, Haiti. I also get "black movement" and Afrocentric type comments too.   The most ignorant comment was a bunch of high school or college girls saying I got my style from Mufasa (Lion King).


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (May 1, 2010)

Stacy TheLady said:


> *Person*: "So, can I ask you a question?"
> *Me*: **shrugs** Yeah
> *Person*: "What's your hair like under there?"
> *Me*: Under what?
> ...


 

LOL love this one


----------



## anon123 (May 1, 2010)

I think people assume that because you are natural, your hair should be long.  They seem to automatically take how long you have been natural to equal how long you've "been growing" your hair.  As though your hair had not been growing if/when you were relaxed and it began its growing once you went natural.  And if you've been natural for a long time, the assumption is your hair should be long by now.  The same assumption is not made for if you've been relaxed for a long time.


----------



## Nixx22jam (May 1, 2010)

Stacy TheLady said:


> *Person*: "So, can I ask you a question?"
> *Me*: **shrugs** Yeah
> *Person*: "What's your hair like under there?"
> *Me*: Under what?
> ...


----------



## Stacy TheLady (May 1, 2010)

Nixx22jam said:


>


 
I know right.. SMH


----------



## westNDNbeauty (May 3, 2010)

bump........


----------



## AimWard (May 3, 2010)

- There's always the initial assumption that my hair is a weave 
- Then it is assumed that my hair is a perm or texturizer 
- Next, it's assumed that it takes a long time for me to comb my hair (actually, a comb hasn't touched this head in over 7months). 
- Strangers (usually older white folks) assume they can put their hands in my hair without asking.
- Ignorant men assume that I'm flattered when they hit on me with the  line, "damn gurl, what you mixed wit?"


----------



## CocoGlow (May 4, 2010)

dyh080 said:


> Yesterday, A muslim selling newspapers looked at me and said " oh I KNOW you read, Queen."



 .. I could just picture him saying this!!

... dang ... what does he think about all the other women walking around w/ relaxed/weaved hair? ... does he think they're all hooked on phonics??  .... and he could just tell you like to read b/c you're natural ... that's like saying you KNOW someone is smart b/c they wear glasses!!! 

As for me, I haven't heard any assumptions yet .. at least not to my face .. I've been natural 4yrs so I dunno .. I don't have what OTHER people consider "good" hair so I never get asked if I am mixed or told that I have it easy b/c I have "good" hair,  etc ...but people usually either compliment me on a style or stare and say nothing at all - I guess they could be thinking some of the other things that have been mentioned in this thread already ( I may have to update this post one day - I hope not!!)

Oh I do sometimes get hailed as an African Princess or Queen when I rock my headwraps ... I don't mind at all b/c it's a nice compliment but it's weird and pretty sad that as a Black woman I have to rock a specific style to get this kind of respect and admiration from some Black men .. can't I be praised as an African Princess or Queen at all times b/c of the way I carry myself - regardless of hairstyle  - and why can't my relaxed or weaved sistas get the same respect & admiration


----------



## westNDNbeauty (May 28, 2010)

The latest....

What natural products do you use?

So I guess cause I'm natural I have to also use natural products ::kanye shrug::


----------



## Filmatic (May 28, 2010)

I got the weave check on my TWA. 

I was asked if I had a texturizer (you know black folk can't have curly hair if it's not "good" hair )

Then there are the ones calling me Jill Scott. Yes she's pretty but every chunky chick with natural hair does not equal Jill.


----------



## nsmith30 (May 28, 2010)

Filmatic said:


> I got the weave check on my TWA.
> 
> I was asked if I had a texturizer (you know black folk can't have curly hair if it's not "good" hair )
> 
> Then there are the ones calling me Jill Scott. Yes she's pretty but every chunky chick with natural hair does not equal Jill.



That's funny, I had someone tell me the other day that I was perpetrating. When I asked what he meant, he told me he knew I had a "kit" in my hair and I was trying to fake good hair. Why do I have to be perpetrating and why do I have to have a kit just because my hair is naturally curly?

I also had someone approach me on the Jill Scott tip. I went out last weekend and this dude approached me with, "What's up Jill Scott, can I holla at you?"


----------



## nubiennze (May 28, 2010)

*That I'm ultra-intellectual. (I won't say this one is entirely inaccurate. )*


*That I love poetry slams and neo-soul open mics. (In actuality, I've only been to one poetry slam and it was kinda wack. Open mics are cool--I certainly prefer them to your run-of-the-mill club scene--but I haven't been to one in ages. No one will go with me, most likely for fear of #1.)*


*That I hang out at coffeeshops. (What the crap...I don't even drink coffee...! )*


*That my "type" of man is a dark-skinned (yes, dark-skinned ) musician/poet with locs. (I actually get this the most, despite the fact that I've never dated a guy like this. The closest I've come has been a light-skinned loc'd metrosexual absolutely and utterly unmotivated about anything unrelated to his appearance, cars, and/or his own comfort, much less creating anything meaningful.  Not that I'd mind that type of guy though...it's just random is all...)*


*That I'm (of course) an angry afrocentrist. (*sigh* As far as that's concerned I was equally--if not more--"angry" blond-streaked and texturized...if you aren't I don't know what to tell you...)*



*That I want to debate about The Issues. (This generally comes from men whose aim is to challenge, once again, #1. I can't be bothered with righteous arguments; this will get you the Brick Wall of Non-Discussion from me. )*


*That I can't possibly be from Memphis. (This is hilarious to me and, again, one I don't necessarily dispute; I've always felt like a transplant...)*


*That I'm Arab and/or Muslim. (Admittedly, this one is more closely related to my name--I get it a lot in airports--but I once went to a Chinese restaurant with the aforementioned light-skinned loc'd dude, and the waitress was floored that he ordered pork fried rice. She actually said that she thought our "type of people" never ate pork.  When she tried to explain her past experiences with people from our "country," I laughed and said the only foreign "country" I'm from is that of West Tennessee...)*


*That I'm a walking oxymoron in general. (I've been at open mics lol where natural poets have spoken against MAC and Western fashion, and I was subsequently met with smug stares. I'm like, "That's all good for her, but I didn't realize makeup and Manolos were against Universal Naturalhead Law...*shrugs*")*

*My little brother is probably the worst of all despite the fact that he's known me all his life, lol...he lets it be known how much he hates afros and everything he believes goes along with them (i.e. smoky cafes, dark skin, India.Arie, indignant outspokenness, and social consciousness). I do think it's somewhat of a regional thing though. Most of the ignorance I've encountered has (unfortunately) been from people in and/or from my hometown. I imagine other areas are not as homogeneous, and as such people aren't as readily perceived as deviating from some norm.*


----------



## EccentricRed (May 29, 2010)

1.  "Which one of your parents is white?"  When I say neither, they look at me with the shocked face.   One guy asked me which one of my grandparents was white.  Once again, I say none of them.  Yes, I know, I am lightskinned with curly hair...what can I say?

2.  "You got a Bohemian style."   This is very true.  I love the style and big curly hair does compliment it.

3.  "You must be extra artsy."  Also true!  I am a writer, and I'm really crafty.

4.  Whispers:  "That must be a weave!"  When I wear a puff in public, I see women staring at my hair.  I think it's hilarious.  

5.  "I mean, you don't know what it's like to REALLY be natural!"  Because I am not a 4a/b, when it comes to natural hair I don't know WHAT I'm talking about.  I read all the threads on here!  If I did make any type of suggestion, it would be based on what I saw on here from the 4a/b sistah's!   

6.  "You probably think you are too good!"  I get this from women AND men.  The last dude I dated told me I was the first women he liked who was lightskinned, because all of the ones he dated before thought they were all that.  I know the skintone has something to do with it, but the curly hair didn't help.

I saw a lot of you said "Afrocentric."  No one EVER says that to me, and the ironic part about it is that I was highly involved in the Black organizations at my college, not to mention that one of my degrees is in Pan-African Studies.  I guess my texture/skintone keeps people from making that assumption about me.


----------



## kmn1980 (May 29, 2010)

nubiennze said:


> *That I can't possibly be from Memphis. (This is hilarious to me and, again, one I don't necessarily dispute; I've always felt like a transplant...)*



Interesting you say that. My husband is from Memphis and he has 3A/B hair and whenever we meet older Black people who aren't from TN, they always make a comment about how the Black people in TN have "good" hair like maybe it was the result of a migratory pattern or something.


----------



## nubiennze (May 29, 2010)

That *is* interesting...I've never heard anything like that before. I don't know that I've ever gotten it within the context of the _texture_ of my hair, though (not that my hair would necessarily be considered "good" )...the first question is usually "Where are you from?" followed by "You must have lived somewhere else for a long time then--you're not like most Memphis chicks." A couple guys--not many, mind you--have come out and said they like girls with hair "like that" or who sport "the afrocentric look." *shrugs* I'll have to ask around about the good hair thing...most natives I know complain about their "n*gga naps" and point to their texture as the reason they could never go natural. erplexed Even strangers I've encountered have said "Oh, I love that style, but my hair could never do that." My response is always "You'll never know until you try!" with a warm smile, but of course I think it's simply that there isn't enough natural hair around for people to be able to feel their hair is comparatively "good." But I digress...



kmn1980 said:


> Interesting you say that. My husband is from Memphis and he has 3A/B hair and whenever we meet older Black people who aren't from TN, they always make a comment about how the Black people in TN have "good" hair like maybe it was the result of a migratory pattern or something.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jul 3, 2010)

What's up with Memphis?  Musta been a cultural melting pot....


----------



## PistolWhip (Jul 3, 2010)

Well the assumptions have been that I talk like a valley girl and only date white boys.............???


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 3, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> That you fight the power with your fist pumped in the air!



I do...


----------



## Neith (Jul 3, 2010)

Am I getting locs?

Dunno if that's an honest question or people trying to be funny.  Don't care either way. lol  I say no and keep it moving.

but dude... if I was getting locs, wouldn't my hair be... erm.... locked?  Dunno what goes through these people's minds.


----------



## conebread (Jul 3, 2010)

That I write poetry


----------



## libertysince05 (Jul 3, 2010)

people ask me if i'm a rich daddy's girl (i do live in an expensive area, but...)
assume i'm stuck up and only eat at expensive 'natural/ organic' places and only go to members clubs exclusively (i do go to some but...)


----------



## libertysince05 (Jul 3, 2010)

conebread said:


> That I write poetry


my sister is natural and writes poetry 
she is picking a publisher right now.


----------



## DrC (Jul 3, 2010)

That I was a lesbian because i wore my natural hair bleach blonde like Eve


----------



## libertysince05 (Jul 3, 2010)

Kerryann said:


> I recently BCed say about 2 weeks ago and my first comment yesterday was i hope you're not slipping to the other side


 poor you, but are you slipping?


----------



## SiobhanM (Jul 3, 2010)

1) That I'm a lesbian 

2) I want to lead all my people back to Africa 

3) Im Afro centric 

4) I spend my days listening to India.Arie while smoking weed, and lighting incense erplexed

5) When I wear my bantu knot out I must be Jamaican and KNOW WHERE TO FIND THE BEST WEED IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD 

6) On weekends I must go to poetry contests and read my "anti america-the white man tryna keep us down-Fight the power-Poems!

UHM NO TO ALL OF THIS! I dont do any of this...nor do I know where the good weed is located


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 4, 2010)

*That I went natural to match my major in college - African American Studies*.

Which I guess I can see the correlation but that really had nothing to do with it. People could also assume I'm "black fist" female version of Kwame Ture but the truth is ... I was pro-black when I was relaxed - lol - I didn't change, just the hair.


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jul 4, 2010)

1. I am gonna get on my soapbox every chance I get.
2. I hate white people
3. I only eat natural (I try to but I love me some processed food)
4. I smoke weed
5. I am obsessed about the environment (I recycle but I'm not crazy obsessed)


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Jul 4, 2010)

lizelies said:


> 1. I am gonna get on my soapbox every chance I get.
> 2. I hate white people
> 3. I only eat natural (I try to but I love me some processed food)
> *4. I smoke weed*
> 5. I am obsessed about the environment (I recycle but I'm not crazy obsessed)


 
I've gotten the bolded many times. I do not smoke weed. I do not drink. I do not go out to clubs. I've also gone to pick up glowsticks for a project out of the dollar store and I got by a white guy: " I knew you did X (ecstasy) by just looking at your hair, it looks amazing, you look amazing with it. I just wanna touch it." I was like oh dear .


----------



## tami73 (Jul 4, 2010)

Is it just me or does it seem that its mostly you American folk that get  these comments. I'm from Birmingham UK and all I ever get from  co-workers black and white is the usual 'Oh your hair is so thick!' or  'Did you get a haircut?' after I wash my hair and it shrinks. 

I actually thought and fully expected people around me to make weird comments  when I first decided to transition but nope, my sister decided to join  me in the transition and a few months later my mum did too! Now I'm fully natural and I've  only just started to notice how many naturals there are out there and there are  tons of us. It just doesnt turn heads and I'm feeling left out . . . I  want silly assumptions too!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 4, 2010)

lol It's probably an American thing because of our history but er um....why would you WANT the ignorance?


----------



## Neith (Jul 4, 2010)

Nah, there are inquisitive (and sometimes ignorant) people everywhere.

Just feel lucky that you haven't run into anyone.

A few people have asked if I'm getting locs or if I'm wearing a piece. lol  I'm pretty shy and keep to myself.  Would prefer not to speak to stangers, so I'm jealous of your luck.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 4, 2010)

Neith said:


> Am I getting locs?
> 
> Dunno if that's an honest question or people trying to be funny. Don't care either way. lol I say no and keep it moving.
> 
> but dude... if I was getting locs, wouldn't my hair be... erm.... locked? Dunno what goes through these people's minds.


 

That is the first thing people ask me when ever I wear an afro. (I am not natural I just look like it.)  I tell them no and then they go on to tell me " That I should and blah blah blah." I then ask them why aren't they getting locs if they think it is great?' and just because I am not bone straight relaxed means I have to get dreads" I don't get it.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 4, 2010)

tami73 said:


> Is it just me or does it seem that its mostly you American folk that get these comments. I'm from Birmingham UK and all I ever get from co-workers black and white is the usual 'Oh your hair is so thick!' or 'Did you get a haircut?' after I wash my hair and it shrinks.
> 
> I actually thought and fully expected people around me to make weird comments when I first decided to transition but nope, my sister decided to join me in the transition and a few months later my mum did too! Now I'm fully natural and I've only just started to notice how many naturals there are out there and there are tons of us. It just doesnt turn heads and I'm feeling left out . . . I want silly assumptions too!!


 

You can have the silly assumptions! take them all. I don't get these comments from strangers. It is the co-workers or some distant family members.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 4, 2010)

danigurl18 said:


> I'm extremely afro centric


 
Girl, I was more afrocentric when I had a relaxer. After I did the bc, it kind of went away - off into Afro Heaven 

The only thing I have that represents any kind of afrocentrism is my balled up fist afro pic, which I only bought because it was kind of cute and $1 at the beauty supply store.


----------



## DrC (Jul 6, 2010)

tami73 said:


> Is it just me or does it seem that its mostly you American folk that get  these comments. I'm from Birmingham UK and all I ever get from  co-workers black and white is the usual 'Oh your hair is so thick!' or  'Did you get a haircut?' after I wash my hair and it shrinks.
> 
> I actually thought and fully expected people around me to make weird comments  when I first decided to transition but nope, my sister decided to join  me in the transition and a few months later my mum did too! Now I'm fully natural and I've  only just started to notice how many naturals there are out there and there are  tons of us. It just doesnt turn heads and I'm feeling left out . . . I  want silly assumptions too!!



Yes, and that is the reason America is so divided as a country people are always making assumptions....  I hate to say this ( and totally disagree) but, Its the American Way


----------



## Newtogrow (Jul 6, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> That you fight the power with your fist pumped in the air!




So true!!! As if I'm ultra Pro-Black and it's a political statement 

It probably doesn't help that I live near the nation's capital!!!!


----------



## Sianna (Jul 6, 2010)

I haven't really had a lot of assumptions about me since I went natural, but today, my best friend mentioned that she just couldn't do it. When I said it wasn't so bad, she went on about how her hair just was waaaaay too nappy for that kind sort of thing.

I think she has mistakenly come to the conclusion that since my hair has curls, its somehow easier to manage, but... 

Try to put a comb through my dry hair if you want to. At least half the teeth will be gone IF you get manage to get it back! erplexed


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 6, 2010)

Sianna said:


> I haven't really had a lot of assumptions about me since I went natural, but today, my best friend mentioned that she just couldn't do it. When I said it wasn't so bad, she went on about how her hair just was waaaaay too nappy for that kind sort of thing.
> 
> I think she has mistakenly come to the conclusion that since my hair has curls, its somehow easier to manage, but...
> 
> Try *to put a come through my dry hair if you want to.* At least half the teeth will be gone IF you get manage to get it back! erplexed


 


I second that! I just don't understand how my hair can get so tangled when I just spent hours detangling it. It boggles my mind.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 6, 2010)

Im not completely natural but here is what I got.

1. If it is humid, cloudy or otherwise y hair will revert

2. if a drop of water touches my heat straighten hair it will turn instantly into a nappy fro
btw noting wrong with a nappy afro its my style of choice (yes I used the N word)

3. my hair is unkept if not straight (annoys me so much)


----------



## Tamster (Jul 6, 2010)

ugh. I got that I am radical for going natural... frustrated me because it was this girl who was purporting to understand race,gender, constructions blabla but there she went putting a label on me because of my (then new) hair style.

It's not fair to put a label on someone else, but it seems like no matter what black women do, there's some label for it. blech


----------



## Growinpainz (Jul 7, 2010)

That i'm afrocentric
That I smoke weed
That I sell weed
That i'm Jamaican 
That i'm trying to be like Erykah Badu
That i'm going to grow dreds


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Aug 22, 2010)

Anymore assumptions?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 22, 2010)

Got one!

So the other day, I was having a conversation with two male co-workers. One of them had brought up interracial dating. The other automatically assumed that I would never step outside my race  because I'm "You know... like you are. Not that it's a bad thing but ..." *gesturing towards the hair* 

Ok, so maybe it wasn't too outlandish since he knows I'm an African American Studies major -- I've been pro-black all my life but now the hair just sets everything off lol -- anyway, I told him that I would date outside my race. Black men have no loyalty these days, so why should Black women? Pssh.


----------



## FebeeSigns (Aug 22, 2010)

Because I'm Natural...

I must be vegan or vegetarian and I am fond of pleather loafers.
I go to poetry slams and perform on the weekends as well as listen.
I must really like bohemian dresses and rhapsodies.
My favorite singers happen to be black and natural like me.
Butters and Oils are my best friends.
I attend jazz music festivals.
Fros are my favorite hairstyle.
I'm a napptural nazi and shun women with relaxers.


----------



## Boujoichic (Aug 22, 2010)

I think my family and friends are a little confused by my decision to go natural (Natural 4 mos woohoo) because they do make assumptions about naturals being earthy, militant, no frills kinda girls and they know for sure I am none of those things. Everyone knows I love my luxury goods and makeup and that is not changing only thing now is the hair will be bigger *crosses fingers* Im praying for Chaka Khan Diana Ross big hair lol .


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 22, 2010)

-You re a black Militant *fist up in the air*
-you hate white people 
-only date black men with natural hair
-You listen to soul music
-You don't shave down there .
-You re into the Holistic /vegetarian/meditation way of life.
-You re very opinionated and judgemental about women who don't wear their hair in their natural state.
-You like strange Earrings and wooded beads.
- You Must have strong beliefs therefore u re intimidating.
-Your locks must be dirty and smell funny.
-women with short fro are gay.
These are all the misconceptions I ve heard ,generally the most commom one is that naturals are militant .


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Oct 8, 2010)

I just changed my profile pic on FB to a pic of me with straight hair and someone commented about how I lost my "neo soul" ways lol.  See?  I don't even listen to neo soul music.  Why must hair that is not straight represent such?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 9, 2010)

Great thread in light of all the "militant natural" threads started...


----------



## FRESHstart101 (Dec 9, 2010)

That i don't brush my hair regularly 

Once my aunt came looking for a comb, so she asked if she could borrow mines. Half way through the sentence she stopped and said "Oh yeah  ... you don't comb your hair" .... ROTFL I had to laugh though.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm assuming their assumptions are:
That my hair grows
That my hair is healthier
That I'm a true 'sistah'
That I truly love myself
That I want everyone else to be natural
That I don't know much about relaxed hair
That I think relaxed heads are sell-outs to their race
To name a few. They don't know me at all....

Just this week, I was doing someone's hair and she started to say something that I stopped really quickly...
Her: "If you like natural hair..."
Me: *I shake my head* "I like healthy hair. I don't care what kind of hair you have, I just want it to be healthy."
Her: "oh."
#end of 'convo.'


----------



## Simply_elle (Dec 9, 2010)

westNDNbeauty said:


> Anymore assumptions?



Funny everyone assumes your from a island when you BC.. In NY EVERYONE asks me....Uh i'm a big corn fed Midwestern girl...however i've started saying i'm from Grenada LOL just because...

Also I was asked if my island-born boyfriend (GND smirk inspiration) made me go natural?!! Uh he's buzzed with no locs in sight!! 

Again I must heart Jill Scott... however one day while twisting my hair, my sister called me Corinne Bailey Rae I was like

That men must hate the short do...

That my hair is "good" and thiers would NEVER look the same BC its waaay thicker,nappier,greener...whateverkick2:


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 9, 2010)

tamz412 said:


> ugh. I got that I am radical for going natural... frustrated me because it was this girl who was purporting to understand race,gender, constructions blabla but there she went putting a label on me because of my (then new) hair style.
> 
> It's not fair to put a label on someone else, but it seems like no matter what black women do, there's some label for it. blech


 
How is merely allowing your hair to remain the way it naturally is (DNA structure-God given texture etc.) is revolutionary? making a statement? radical? That's what I really don't get that others don't get.

Let me take that back- All women get boob implants so my itty bitties can truly *STAND OUT!* Fight the power *fist up*


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Dec 9, 2010)

Apparently because of the economic climate that we live in it's obvious that I can't afford to patronize the beauty salon, I've been told that I can purchase a DIY perm kit from the local BSS, Sally's, CVS, or Walmart.


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 9, 2010)

hanna_light said:


> Apparently because of the economic climate that we live in it's obvious that *I can't afford to patronize the beauty salon*, I've been told that I can purchase a DIY perm kit from the local BSS, Sally's, CVS, or Walmart.



Now that's funny.


----------



## Laela (Dec 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG those are funny!
> 
> Most people assume I'm a foreigner.
> Yeah I am. But that's not the point!





  !!!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 9, 2010)

*My darling cousin assumes that since my natural hair is growing and "getting long" aka (shoulder length) that I should relax again.* When I tell her that I don't plan to relax again ... ever, she gets a confused/frustrated/why-does-she-always-have-to-be-difficult look on her face and then asks "Why?"


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 20, 2010)

bumping.....


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 20, 2010)

Because I'm natural I must:
hate relaxed hair
Listen to jill scott and macy gray
Like dudes with dreads
be spiritually enlightened (wtf does that mean??)
Celebrate kwanzaa (dude asked me this the other day)


----------



## diadall (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't know if people know if i am natural or not.  Sometime I wear my hair straight, sometimes I wear it in a bun all brushed back.  It really doesn't come up. 

My friends know I am natural but they know why so no assumptions are needed.

I do see how people can give the assumptions made.  I am guilty of sometimes thinking the same about other natural women.  Sorry, just being honest.


----------



## MissErikaM (Dec 20, 2010)

1. dudes always call me "sistah" or "queen" when they approach me but not when I was relaxed
2: my name in Erika so ppl lay it on thick with the Badu references
3. ppl assume I'm some Rasta chick who likes to get high.
4.when ppl find out I'm a student they assume I major in sociology or African American studies


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 20, 2010)

1. That I am "artsy."
2. That I like neosoul and despise "glamorous" women (done up in heels and freakum dresses)
3. That I hate relaxers, texturizers, straightening, etc.
4. That I like locs.
5. That I don't care if my hair gets messed up.
6. That I'm not vain.
7. That I'm going to try to convince them to go natural.
8. That I'm vegan.
9. That I think it's a compliment to be referred to as "soul sista" or Grace Jones.
10. That I was making a statement when I cut my hair into a TWA.
11. That I don't use profanity...what?


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 20, 2010)

.....................


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 20, 2010)

rejuvenation1 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> You should add India Arie to that list.  I mean who doesn't like India Arie, but still......



I do like india arie


----------



## keepithealthy (Dec 20, 2010)

Relaxed or Natural (with my hair out) people assume I'm from a Spanish speaking country. I even had a customer that was mad I wouldn't speak to him in Spanish. He went over and complained to one of my Spanish speaking co-workers who explained to him that I don't speak Spanish. 
But most of the time I don't mind I get a love of love from my Hispanic brothers and sisters. (I'm actually planning to learn Spanish next year)

When my hair is in twists I don't know what people think. I don't get anyone walking up to me speaking in Spanish when my hair is twisted. I do notice that the more mature educated type (black male) are usually the one that approach me. I aint mad at that.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Dec 20, 2010)

That if your natural your hair is better or healthier..


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 22, 2010)

keepithealthy said:


> Relaxed or Natural (with my hair out) people assume I'm from a Spanish speaking country. *I even had a customer that was mad I wouldn't speak to him in Spanish.* He went over and complained to one of my Spanish speaking co-workers who explained to him that I don't speak Spanish.
> But most of the time I don't mind I get a love of love from my Hispanic brothers and sisters. (I'm actually planning to learn Spanish next year)
> 
> When my hair is in twists I don't know what people think. I don't get anyone walking up to me speaking in Spanish when my hair is twisted. I do notice that the more mature educated type (black male) are usually the one that approach me. I aint mad at that.



???? why would he get mad about that???


----------



## Netta1 (Dec 22, 2010)

....That I am Jamaican


----------



## My Friend (Dec 22, 2010)

When I wore my fro out the other day, the white guy at the gas station wanted me to know that not only did he do time in the penn but he knows were to get the bomb weed


----------



## FroFab (Dec 22, 2010)

My Friend said:


> When I wore my fro out the other day, the white guy at the gas station wanted me to know that not only did he do time in the penn but he knows were to get the bomb weed



I would have told him I was an off-duty police officer 

Assumptions:
-My hair is shorter than it is and when I do finally wear it stretched or showing some length people always remark how it would be so long if I got a relaxer...um no, that's exactly what kept it from being long.

-That I'm into an "all natural" lifestyle i.e. oils instead of perfume, no prepackaged foods, apart of a produce co-op, etc. (while all that would be nice...its just too time intensive and not "me")

-Where I live now, people assume that I have some type of direct lineage to Africa and/or have actually been to Africa...sadly no to both of these.  I'm just a regular American Black Girl and haven't set foot in Africa yet.


----------



## ppp422 (Dec 22, 2010)

Great thread!  I can't think of any new ones....I have just gotten combinations of those already mentioned.  It would be nice if natural hair didn't come with all of the assumptions.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 22, 2010)

Here are my assumptions (everyone else's have been comical by the way):

- That my hair is already "messed up" so they can just plop their hair in to feel it. 

- Then, after touching, *shocked* that it is actually SOFT.  (Is it supposed to hard and wire like?) 

- There is absolutely NO work involved in maintaining my hair.  I pretty much just jump out of bed and into some clothing and my hair self-adjusts itself. 

- I've done this because of the economy or can't afford to get my hair done.

- The reasons why they can't go natural. (Am I the only one that hears Charlie Brown's teacher talking at this point "Womp womp, womp womp womp...."?)


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump it!!!!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy national fro day!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 4, 2011)

i'm gay
i love neo-soul music
i love to read poetry
i'm a vegetarian
i'm African
i'm into natural everything
i can't afford to go to the salon


----------



## cbanks67 (Jul 4, 2011)

That I'm only natural because I have very curly hair. I get this to those that give me excuses as to why they can't go natural.


----------



## MissErikaM (Jul 4, 2011)

1. Apparently EVERY social injustice EVERYWHERE is my personal problem. If I'm not familiar with a groups plight I get the side-eye as if my fro is some sort of magical transmitter of despair and injustice that needs to be helped. Also local artists assume I am down to support the cause even if their music is crappy. 

2. That I want to smell like cloves and patchouli. 

3. I enjoy "earthy" jewelry- no offense but I don't want some damn shells in my head and fifty eleven ankhs on a cotton string necklaces. Stop giving them to me and saying "I saw this and thought of you" you thought of my hair- not ME. 

4. When I wear a WNG and someone asks how I get my hair "like that" and I say I just wash it they think I'm lying. 

5.I'm on a crusade to save everyone from evil relaxers.

6. That I enjoy vegan foods, health foods and Kashi Bars and crap -NO I like meat too!!

7. And the hugest peeve is that people think I want their potentially nasty hands in my nice clean and fluffy hair. 
 Whew! rant over LOL


----------



## Daeuiel (Jul 4, 2011)

Every time a white person sees me with a twist out one day and then a tiny shrunken fro the next, I get asked 'omg you cut your hair???' Every. Time.  I have to pull a section down to my shoulder and say 'No. It shrinks.' And then I get this glassy eyed look and a quiet 'ohhhhh.' erplexed


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 4, 2011)

tami73 said:


> *Is it just me or does it seem that its mostly you American folk that get  these comments. *I'm from Birmingham UK and all I ever get from  co-workers black and white is the usual 'Oh your hair is so thick!' or  'Did you get a haircut?' after I wash my hair and it shrinks.
> 
> I actually thought and fully expected people around me to make weird comments  when I first decided to transition but nope, my sister decided to join  me in the transition and a few months later my mum did too! Now I'm fully natural and I've  only just started to notice how many naturals there are out there and there are  tons of us. It just doesnt turn heads and I'm feeling left out . . . I  want silly assumptions too!!


Yes to the bold. That plus the weave checks, unwanted touching, "what are you?" questions, etc. - they seem to be uniquely American phenomena. I say keep them over on that side of the Atlantic. We don't want them.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 4, 2011)

1.  I got "good hair".
2.  I'm mixed.
3.  I date only white guys. (My BF IS white, but I don't know where the natural hair = white man thing come from). 
4.  Cant afford to get my hair done.
5.  Had a horrible experience with relaxers in the past. (I never relaxed)
6.  I _think_ I got good hair, (but don't).
7.  That I'm stuck up.
8.  I'm "different" because I actually shop for products as the BSS (like the white women) and not the weave/wig sections. (Yes, the BSS here are full of white folks buying "our" products. 
9.   Lazy because I don't want to do anything "special" to my hair (relax, weave, etc).


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jul 4, 2011)

People assume that I'm a liscensed certified beautician or something and that I can answer all their curly head questions. Especially white mothers of mixed or adopted children. I love to give the advice because I love talking hair, but thank goodness I halfway know what Im talking about because I've seen people literally buy the stuff I mention in passing that works for my hair.


----------



## cbanks67 (Jul 4, 2011)

Some of the stereotypes I fit! lol I am vegan but I haven't always been. When I first went natural I got a lot of negative comments but when people saw how much my hair grew in a short period of time they shut up real quick. lol I really don't see it as a big deal because I like me so I don't do it to make a statement. This is my hair and I like it so thats what matters.


----------



## Dizz (Jul 4, 2011)

The very first day I wore my hair out to work after my BC this little old lady came up to me UP IN MY FACE and said,
"Ohhhhhhh! Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Look at that! That looks so cool. You know, when I saw you before with your hair, you know, how it was pulled back and all" [my default was a severe bun] "--it was like, very low key. But now it's like... *leans back and starts gyrating and snapping fingers* _*'HEY FUNKY MAMA!!'*_"

So... yeah. People have kind of assumed that I'm friendlier, and... funkier. I guess that's a good thing, except for looking funky at work.

...Wait, now that I reread this, "looking funky?" I'm not so sure how I feel about the funk. erplexed


----------



## kupenda (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not natural anymore but when I was, classmates thought I was smarter than them and went to all the poetry slams and spoken word type events lol. They that I wore long flowing skirts and a trillion bangles (umm, jeans and a tshirt will be just fine). I was once told that I was mysterious and that I "burned" with sensuality lol. Idk if that was from the baldy or what but I take any and all compliments! Guys were not as comfortable approaching me. They def gave me the "hey my sista" or "how you doin princess" type game tho

ETA: when I first moved in with my new roommate she's like hi. I said hi and smiled. Then she says "I'm straight". I started laughing and said ok. Cuz I'm bald I must be gay cuz no woman in her right mind would want to be bald unless she ate fish right? Ugh!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 4, 2011)

It's so weird that I fit some of these stereotypes WAY before I went natural. 

I DO write poetry

I've been a Jill Scott/India.Airie fan since I was an 8th grader

I do come across aggressively/passionately about what I believe.

However i love fast food, I tried to go pescatarian 2 yrs ago but ma daddy made some ribs one night and THAT was done

I guess ppl think I'm crazy...but that's nothin new...I've always been somewhat of a free spirited person. I'm used to not fitting in. So I continue to dance outside the box.  

My grandma asked me how long I'm keepin my hair "like that"....I said "FA EVA" lol....she goes "NAW!" and pinched her face up.

I DO NOT SMOKE WEED or anything at all...I DO enjoy rum and coke tho...sorry Fambo no Red Bull for me!...oh yeah and I've loved reggae music since I was a little girl.

I love coffee and tea. 

I guess my hair kinda serves as my exclamation point! 

LAWD.


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Jul 4, 2011)

kupenda said:


> I'm not natural anymore but when I was, classmates thought I was smarter than them and went to all the poetry slams and spoken word type events lol. They that I wore long flowing skirts and a trillion bangles (umm, jeans and a tshirt will be just fine). I was once told that I was mysterious and that I "burned" with sensuality lol. Idk if that was from the baldy or what but I take any and all compliments! Guys were not as comfortable approaching me. They def gave me the "hey my sista" or "how you doin princess" type game tho
> 
> ETA: *when I first moved in with my new roommate she's like hi. I said hi and smiled. Then she says "I'm straight".* I started laughing and said ok. Cuz I'm bald I must be gay cuz no woman in her right mind would want to be bald unless she ate fish right? Ugh!
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jul 4, 2011)

Apparently I'm a freak in bed b/c I'm natural.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Aug 5, 2012)

BUMP!.....


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 5, 2012)

sweetlaughter said:


> Apparently I'm a freak in bed b/c I'm natural.



lol have not heard this one!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 5, 2012)

MissErikaM said:


> 4.when ppl find out I'm a student they assume I major in sociology or African American studies



Ha! I actually did major in AAS and my dad thought I cut my hair to "go with your major." Um, no, dad.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 5, 2012)

I get made respect when I wear my fro out. People make way for me and rush to open doors . There is a lot of nodding and bending their heads in a deference-like manner. I think they are all reacting to my increased confidence.

I am in Canada so I don't get questions (we are not that bold), but my boss once said she thought my hair out suits me very much. A black friend here feels my hair all back in a bun suits me better so it is the battle of one black opinion vs. one white opinion .


----------



## DirectorChic (Aug 5, 2012)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Some people assume my White Husband doesn't like my natural hair.
> They ask,  "Umm what did Mike say when you decided to umm do THIS to your hair?"



What some black people don't know is... many white people in general are curious about Afro hair types.  Not that they don't like it. 

I have been approached by more white men than black.

Because I am natural they see me as approachable and laid back...all of which I am.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 5, 2012)

yup when I BCd - to a caeser ... my Bfs friend asked him if we had broken up/ --- weird

also got the lesbian question also

I find that ppl automatically assume Im a sweet christian girl too

Im actually an evironmentalist by profession and use juices and berries in my hair so their assumption in that aspect would be quite correct.


----------



## KimPossibli (Aug 5, 2012)

in twists- I must be a sweet christian girl, usually assume pentecostal or seven days

i'm low maintenance- 

I don't wear makeup.. or puzzled because I do..

I can't afford a relaxer or I have a skin problem


----------



## HighAspirations (Aug 5, 2012)

That I'm getting dreads. 

That I'm a Lesbian

That I like Jazz music 

That I'm not American

That I use a hot comb to straighten my hair 

That I'm a Muslim


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 5, 2012)

Im to cheap to buy a relaxer
Im getting dreads
Im depressed
I just wanna be different


----------



## TheMenAllPause (Aug 5, 2012)

My cousin cannot understand why I would want to walk around with "nappy" hair. Natural hair is not nappy, and I cannot convince them otherwise.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 5, 2012)

You ladies are cracking me up. This is what I have to look forward to? Oh gosh.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 5, 2012)

The curtains match the rug...if you get the gist.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 5, 2012)

That I know how to style hair  I'm style challenged! lol It's like they see me as some hair stylist now. This is from family.


----------



## CrissieD (Aug 5, 2012)

That I want to talk about it.


----------



## ida2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow this was a fun read


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Oct 10, 2012)

doing the bump!


----------



## Britt (Oct 10, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> The curtains match the rug...if you get the gist.


 

Lawd !


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 10, 2012)

Fortunately, I haven't really had too many people making assumptions to my face now that I'm natural.  Now, what they say behind my back I do not know.....nor do I really care lol..... 





CurlsOnFire23 said:


> *The curtains match the rug...if you get the gist*.



  

Omg!  I will say this though.....I was in the car w/some friends of mine, and one of my friends actually THOUGHT that the natural hair on your head will be the same texture and "feel" as the hair "down there". LOL!!   I busted out laughing and had to "school" her and tell her that NO WAY!!  The curtains do NOT match the rug!  lol!   

I told her that the natural hair on my head is soo much softer, and better textured than the hair "down there".  Lol...you should have seen the shocked look on her face lol. 

Now look....I guess that was enough impetus for her because now she's natural herself!  


Come to think of it, is this what people NORMALLY think when they see women w/natural hair?? :scratchch


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 10, 2012)

That you loves NAPS...some naturals are obsessed with get that “prefect curl pattern" by any means necessary!


----------



## majinbuu252 (Nov 29, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Im to cheap to buy a relaxer
> Im getting dreads
> *Im depressed*
> I just wanna be different



Lol. What in the world? Thats a shame! 

One of the most common misconceptions I get is that I'm good at spoken word or I like to burn incense and things like that. You know a earthy hippy type. No diss to those types, but thats not me.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Nov 29, 2012)

CrissieD said:


> That I want to talk about it.



This! There is never a day that goes by without someone asking me about my hair. Sometimes I don't mind but it does get a little tiring talking about hair all the time. I am not my hair


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 29, 2012)

That I'm low maintenance. hmph.
That I live a natural lifestyle.


----------



## kamishaa (Nov 29, 2012)

When I wear my twists, I get alot of ''Ay sista rasta''. I just smile at them and go about my business.


----------



## danysedai (Nov 29, 2012)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Come to think of it, is this what people NORMALLY think when they see women w/natural hair?? :scratchch



I had a short afro in high school and most of university. I slept on a top bunk in my dorm and before going to bed, I used to lean on the locker next to my bunk and detangle my hair with one of those afro combs (handmade, it was my dad's). One day one girl sees me doing it and exclaims that she was so relieved because she had thought that I was snatching my pubic hair and leaving it on top of the locker!!erplexed


----------



## majinbuu252 (Nov 29, 2012)

^Lmao.....!!


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 29, 2012)

danysedai said:


> One day one girl sees me doing it and exclaims that she was so relieved because [highlight]she had thought that I was snatching my pubic hair and leaving it on top of the locker!![/highlight]


----------



## kandake (Nov 29, 2012)

I get mixed messages.

Free spirit vs. Aggressive, pro-black, pro-woman, power to the people
That I'm trying to be different vs. trying to jump on the natural hair bandwagon


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Dec 2, 2012)

MizzBrit said:
			
		

> that i give off the jill scott/eryka badu vibe
> 
> when i wore my puff,this boy kept calln me Jamaican..i mean seriously what does a Jamaican look like? i have seen them of all colors and looks.



I am Jamaican , but I always wondered what do people think Jamaicans are? They come black just the same...Lolzyz...


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Dec 2, 2012)

I have gotten pretty much the same assumptions as mentioned. I get the "what are you gonna do with all that hair?" A lot. And I just say keep it braided just like it is or in my Afro. I get a lot the Tina turner rolling jokes...Lolzyz...and I'll normally join in with it and so the dance. Lolzyz... 

Most times I'll just say, I love my natural multi textured hair and prefer it big...I hate weaves (in my own head, not judging). I prefer the men that approach me when my hairs braided or in my Afro. It's what I look like on a daily basis.


----------



## HighAspirations (Dec 2, 2012)

That I'm African


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 14, 2013)

danysedai said:


> I had a short afro in high school and most of university. I slept on a top bunk in my dorm and before going to bed, I used to lean on the locker next to my bunk and detangle my hair with one of those afro combs (handmade, it was my dad's). One day one girl sees me doing it and exclaims that she was so relieved because she had thought that I was snatching my pubic hair and leaving it on top of the locker!!erplexed



Hrumph!!!! Our hair does not look like public hair!


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 15, 2013)

People always assumed that I was planning to do something else with my hair, like loc it, and having loose natural hair was just an in-between stage.

"So what do you plan to do with it?"

umm...it's done.


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 15, 2013)

-That I've always had easy to manage hair. 
-When my hair was shorter people would assume that I previously had really long hair and decided to cut it all off for a break. Then I would tell them that my hair had never grown past armpit length and they would look confused. erplexed
-My family assumed it was because of Chris Rock's movie "Good Hair" that I cut my hair off and went natural. 
-That I did finger coils because I was trying to start locks. 
-That I use curl activator, even though I don't really know what that is. 
-That my hair was really short and I needed hair care advice, even when my hair was longer than their's because they didn't know about shrinkage.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 15, 2013)

danysedai said:


> I had a short afro in high school and most of university. I slept on a top bunk in my dorm and before going to bed, I used to lean on the locker next to my bunk and detangle my hair with one of those afro combs (handmade, it was my dad's). One day one girl sees me doing it and exclaims that she was so relieved because *she had thought that I was snatching my pubic hair and leaving it on top of the locker!!*erplexed


 
You just made me choke on my smoothie  

Why would someone think so and if so, say something...


----------



## PittiPat (Jan 15, 2013)

danysedai said:


> I had a short afro in high school and most of university. I slept on a top bunk in my dorm and before going to bed, I used to lean on the locker next to my bunk and detangle my hair with one of those afro combs (handmade, it was my dad's). One day one girl sees me doing it and exclaims that she was so relieved because she had thought *that I was snatching my pubic hair and leaving it on top of the locker!!*erplexed



 What in the world?!  Why would she even take it there in her head?


----------

